

Using Firebase with ReactJS - jacobawenger
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2014-05-01-using-firebase-with-react.html

======
tlarkworthy
I was thinking when react first came out it would make a sweet combo with
Firebase. As React is just a V in MVC, there is an M shaped hole for Firebase
to fill, with the huge bonus of a distributed real-time M. Angular + Firebase
is really cool too, but you end up with two Ms (which to be fair, is pretty
well managed by the three way binding in AgularFire)

------
jacobawenger
OP here. I would love to hear any feedback or suggestions on the
ReactFireMixin I made.

